# What age range would you date?



## leec (Oct 16, 2016)

if you were single and considering dating , what age range would you consider dating from?

i am 26 so i would consider dating from 21 to 28 , that would suit me i think


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*This "old fart" would be more inclined to date an "old fartess!"

Or I would absolutely love to date two 20 year old gals at the same time!

That way, whenever I fell asleep on them, they'd have each other to talk to!*


----------



## Rhapsodee (May 11, 2016)

I’m 59. I prefer men aged 55-65. Though it would be fun to see someone younger


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## .339971 (Sep 12, 2019)

Along my own age range. I'd be much more inclined to have more in common with them that way.


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

leec! * Waves madly *

She is 6 years older, it has worked for us.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I’m 52 and date between 35 and 55.


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

My wife is eighteen days older than me of which I constantly remind her of so it’s fair to say I’m into older women.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Andy1001 said:


> My wife is eighteen days older than me of which I constantly remind her of so it’s fair to say I’m into older women.


Toy boy!😉


----------



## Andy1001 (Jun 29, 2016)

aine said:


> Toy boy!😉


I can live with that. I’ve been called worse lol.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

If I was dating I would prefer my age or older, 50 plus. I would be more concerned with a man’s emotional security and groundedness and how comfortable he was in his own skin. I’ve had a lifetime of being married to an emotionally immature man, whose ego is everything, not attractive really.
I don’t like men who try to show off their accomplishments, qualifications ( I have lots of those too acquired under more difficult circumstances), nor their car, nor funds etc. I want to see a man who has decided to have purpose and impact with the remaining years of his life.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

aine said:


> If I was dating I would prefer my age or older, 50 plus. I would be more concerned with a man’s emotional security and groundedness and how comfortable he was in his own skin. I’ve had a lifetime of being married to an emotionally immature man, whose ego is everything, not attractive really.
> I don’t like men who try to show off their accomplishments, qualifications ( I have lots of those too acquired under more difficult circumstances), nor their car, nor funds etc. I want to see a man who has decided to have purpose and impact with the remaining years of his life.


So, a Joe Biden type? 

haha :grin2:


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

If I was in the game, probably no younger than 30 and up to 60.

I might go for someone in their 20's but they would have to be pretty advanced for their age.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> If I was in the game, probably no younger than 30 and up to 60.
> 
> I might go for someone in their 20's but they would have to be pretty advanced for their age.


Some of those 20 something former crack addicts look pretty advanced for their age. :grin2:


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

My husband is 5 years older than me, at 52. If I ever found myself in the nightmare of dating again (hate it, I'm a relationship person not a dating person), I'd prob go 5 years either side of my age. But my biggest requirement is not so much his age, but that his mother is dead!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

frusdil said:


> My husband is 5 years older than me, at 52. If I ever found myself in the nightmare of dating again (hate it, I'm a relationship person not a dating person), I'd prob go 5 years either side of my age. But my biggest requirement is not so much his age, but that his mother is dead!


:rofl::rofl:

I don’t remember your story about MIL but that’s hysterical even without remembering it! Especially combined with your avatar. Ha!!!


----------



## leftfield (Mar 29, 2016)

I did not enjoy dating when I was young.

If I was single now, I would actively avoid dating regardless of their age range.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

frusdil said:


> My husband is 5 years older than me, at 52. If I ever found myself in the nightmare of dating again (hate it, I'm a relationship person not a dating person), I'd prob go 5 years either side of my age. But my biggest requirement is not so much his age, but that his mother is dead!


Good Lord girl you made me laugh!!!😂🤠


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

If I were not married and dating, the age range would depend on the goal. Dating for fun / companionship could be any age that enjoyed the sorts of things I enjoy. If it were for marriage, then I'd only date a fairly similar range to avoid the issues when one person get "old" long before the other.


----------



## As'laDain (Nov 27, 2011)

18-80

just as long as i meet them through daily life and not on a dating app... i generally dislike dating apps.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

When last I was single, age 39, I dated 25 - 49. My Fiancé is 5 years younger than me


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

26. 

27-36


----------



## DTO (Dec 18, 2011)

leec said:


> if you were single and considering dating , what age range would you consider dating from?
> 
> i am 26 so i would consider dating from 21 to 28 , that would suit me i think


I would be fine going 10 to 12 years either older or younger than myself. I used to feel weird with an age gap situation, but maturity has taken care of that (to my benefit).

I'm be more concerned that the lady be in a similar life stage as me. Ladies my age in the dating pool tended to not have kids or have independent kids. I've always been a very present dad (and now have my teen full-time); the ladies without kids I've dated weren't into dealing with parenting constraints. I've had much better luck with younger ladies who were in that situation and thus more understanding of mine.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Are we phishing here?

:grin2:


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

frusdil said:


> My husband is 5 years older than me, at 52. If I ever found myself in the nightmare of dating again (hate it, I'm a relationship person not a dating person), I'd prob go 5 years either side of my age. But my biggest requirement is not so much his age, but that his mother is dead!


Like you probably 5 years either way. There is no way that I would ever be interested in a guy of my sons age, or the age that my dad would be now.
The last time I was single I was in my late 40's, and the few men I did contact or meet with were round about my age. My husband is 11 months younger than me.


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Andy1001 said:


> My wife is eighteen days older than me of which I constantly remind her of so it’s fair to say I’m into older women.


My husband is also a toy boy, I am 11 months older than him:grin2:


----------



## rockon (May 18, 2016)

Leec, we've missed you!


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

leec said:


> if you were single and considering dating , what age range would you consider dating from?


Depends on the reason for dating them.:wink2:>


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't know. It depends on the woman, her maturity, and my attraction for her. Physical features have less to do with attraction than many might think. If we cannot talk it's over before it started. I can go out with someone I'm not attracted to, if we can talk. Maybe that is not fair to her, if she thinks one date means we are going to get married or jump into bed?


----------



## tech-novelist (May 15, 2014)

At least 18.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

tech-novelist said:


> At least 18.


When I say at least 40, I mean at least an adult. Sorry youngsters. Nothing like experience to make you value experience.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

leec said:


> if you were single and considering dating , what age range would you consider dating from?
> 
> i am 26 so i would consider dating from 21 to 28 , that would suit me i think


leec why does this sound like a hypothetical question?


----------



## blahfridge (Dec 6, 2014)

58 to 68


----------



## Girl_power (Aug 11, 2018)

CharlieParker said:


> leec! * Waves madly *
> 
> 
> 
> She is 6 years older, it has worked for us.




My bf is 3 years younger than me and i feel that difference, especially with my biological clock. I’m glad to hear everything is working in your relationship


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

Girl_power said:


> My bf is 3 years younger than me and i feel that difference, especially with my biological clock. I’m glad to hear everything is working in your relationship


We always thought it was the age difference when she wouldn’t get pop culture references from my childhood. Only in part, bigger issue is she only came to the US in 1978. 

Her clock ran out, it’s OK too.


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

leec said:


> if you were single and considering dating , what age range would you consider dating from?
> 
> 
> 
> i am 26 so i would consider dating from 21 to 28 , that would suit me i think


18 to 90. What age range is most likely to have someone compatible? 35 to 65 is a rough guess.

Sent from my Z982 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

leec said:


> if you were single and considering dating , what age range would you consider dating from?
> 
> i am 26 so i would consider dating from 21 to 28 , that would suit me i think


That's a broad question.

Dating depends on the stage of life that I am.

I have dated guys 8 years younger than me as well as 10 years older than me.

I am 31 now and a few months ago I dated a 23 y.o boy.... just as 2 years ago I was 29 and dated a 41 y.o man. 

With the latter, I was looking for a serious relationship. It didn't happen. He wasn't looking for anything serious.

With the other, I wasn't looking for anything serious, though he was. 

As we speak now, I am looking for something meaningful again so I wouldn't date anyone less than 30 and more than 40.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

As long as a she isn't a victim fallen under the spell of today's insipid (mostly, granted, not all) music or PC entitlement frame of mind; 18 to 60.

DW is 14 mos older than I, I'm 56. 

But hey, I'm flexible. It appears 25 and up would be likely.


----------



## Spirit (Nov 8, 2016)

Everything depends on personal preferences. My limits are 12 years older or 4 years younger. My SO is 2 years younger 

Sent from my LM-Q910 using Tapatalk


----------



## EmeryB (Aug 15, 2019)

I thought I had limits .... I always wanted an older man. However my first relationship after my divorce was with a man 2 years younger than me, which wasn't bad. Then the next guy was 10 years younger. Now my current boyfriend is 16 years younger! I swore I would NEVER do that! I have always been anti-cougar! LOL! The lesson here is that you may think you know what you will and will not do sometimes, but sometimes life proves you WRONG! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

EmeryB said:


> I thought I had limits .... I always wanted an older man. However my first relationship after my divorce was with a man 2 years younger than me, which wasn't bad. Then the next guy was 10 years younger. Now my current boyfriend is 16 years younger! I swore I would NEVER do that! I have always been anti-cougar! LOL! The lesson here is that you may think you know what you will and will not do sometimes, but sometimes life proves you WRONG!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahhaahha yeaaaaah!!!!! 
The same with me!!!!
Ideally I am attracted to older men and my peference would be someone 5 or 6 years older at max. or my age at minimum. Though I prefer the first option.

Buuuuuut, reality has shown me something totallt different, damnit!!!!!

Most of my dates/relationships were with younger men!  
They were FAR away from ideal...but I alway end up with them lol 

I hate myself for not holdin on to my principles in this regard! 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

I’m 45. My wife is two years older than me.

If I were single, I would want more kids and I don’t need to date a woman for years to marry her. With a lot of guys who want kids putting a cap at 35 (because they want to date for a few years before marriage), I’d probably focus on single women age 36-38 who want kids.

Kids aside, I’d probably say 25 - 60.

It’s not so much ages as it is stages in life. A woman who is retired while I’m working would be a real cramp on her retirement. A woman who doesn’t want kids for 10-15 years years would be at an incompatible stage in life.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

CraigBesuden said:


> I’m 45. My wife is two years older than me.
> 
> If I were single, I would want more kids and I don’t need to date a woman for years to marry her. With a lot of guys who want kids putting a cap at 35 (because they want to date for a few years before marriage), I’d probably focus on single women age 36-38 who want kids.
> 
> ...


Why would you want to date a woman who's 60 if you're 45 yourself??

I've always been curious why some men would be okay with dating/getting married to a woman 10 years older. 

Aren't you afraid she'd look like a mother to you??? With that age difference she could be your mother.

Sure...you might say it's the same with younger women and an older man(20+ years older)....but it's not totally the same and I'm glad to accept this type of double-standard here. 

Aren't you afraid of a woman losing her libido after her 50s? Why you'd risk that with a 60 y.o woman???? 
Even if she's HD atm., it won't last for long....
at least not as long as it would last if you met a much younger woman.

Also it's not just about the libido, but also for the looks. A 60 y.o woman would look waaaaaay far more older than a woman 45.y
.o just like you. 
Don't you feel like dating your granny??

P.s. my mom is 72 and she looks like 50 and in no way do I think that being 72 means to be old...but still....compared to a 50 y.o. man, the difference could be VERY evident. 

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiggy! (Sep 9, 2016)

If I was single my range would be 23 - 33, i'm 30.


----------



## CraigBesuden (Jun 20, 2019)

lovelygirl said:


> Why would you want to date a woman who's 60 if you're 45 yourself??
> 
> I've always been curious why some men would be okay with dating/getting married to a woman 10 years older.
> 
> Aren't you afraid she'd look like a mother to you??? With that age difference she could be your mother.


Yes, if she’s older than me she would look like a mother and you don’t date your mother. But if she’s the same age as me, she would look like a sister to me, and you don’t date your sister. If she’s younger than me, she’d look like a daughter and you don’t date your daughter. 



> Aren't you afraid of a woman losing her libido after her 50s? Why you'd risk that with a 60 y.o woman???? Even if she's HD atm., it won't last for long.... at least not as long as it would last if you met a much younger woman.


I could be wrong, but I thought an average woman’s libido reaches its highest level at 40 and never declines? Certainly the women in my wife’s family who are 80+ are quite randy.

There’s a lot of sex going on in retirement homes. The Villages in Florida are wild and STDs are a serious issue for seniors.



> Also it's not just about the libido, but also for the looks. A 60 y.o woman would look waaaaaay far more older than a woman 45.yo just like you. Don't you feel like dating your granny??


No, not if she’s in shape, dresses well and dies her hair. I’d be more concerned about her health and mobility at 75-85 than her looks at 60. That’s the biggest downside, IMO.

Sent from my SM-N960F using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

CraigBesuden said:


> Yes, if she’s older than me she would look like a mother and you don’t date your mother. But if she’s the same age as me, she would look like a sister to me, and you don’t date your sister. If she’s younger than me, she’d look like a daughter and you don’t date your daughter.


Well..by that logic, your wife could be your cousin? 

and...if you say you'd date up to 60, why not go for 65 or 70, or 80? Why did you stop at 60? 

Where do you draw the line? and if you draw any, is there a reason behind it? 

Why not date a 18 y.o? Apparently, you have no limits. Right? 



> I could be wrong, but I thought an average woman’s libido reaches its highest level at 40 and never declines? Certainly the women in my wife’s family who are 80+ are quite randy.


You need to update your info asap. You've been living in a lala land.

Do you guard the women in your wife's family to know for sure?

Haven't you heard of a thing called menopause? Don't you know that in *most *women it affects the decrease of libido, up to the point of not wanting to have sex anymore?? 



> There’s a lot of sex going on in retirement homes. The Villages in Florida are wild and STDs are a serious issue for seniors.


And this info is keeping your illusion high to want to marry a 70+ y.o. woman in your late 40s? 



> No, not if she’s in shape, dresses well and dies her hair. I’d be more concerned about her health and mobility at 75-85 than her looks at 60. That’s the biggest downside, IMO.


Would you choose to take care of her health if she's at 70 when you're just 45? Would you prefer to be at the hospital all day and night and remind her to take her medicine, or would you prefer to bang a hot chick all day and night, without worrying of her mobility?


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

EmeryB said:


> I thought I had limits .... I always wanted an older man. However my first relationship after my divorce was with a man 2 years younger than me, which wasn't bad. Then the next guy was 10 years younger. Now my current boyfriend is 16 years younger! I swore I would NEVER do that! I have always been anti-cougar! LOL! The lesson here is that you may think you know what you will and will not do sometimes, but sometimes life proves you WRONG!


Yup, I never anticipated I would have become a cradle robber and fall in love with a woman 14 years younger than me.

Turned out she's more mature than me at times, as after a while age disappears and individual maturity shows itself separate from age entirely.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

EmeryB said:


> I thought I had limits .... I always wanted an older man. However my first relationship after my divorce was with a man 2 years younger than me, which wasn't bad. Then the next guy was 10 years younger. Now my current boyfriend is 16 years younger! I swore I would NEVER do that! I have always been anti-cougar! LOL! The lesson here is that you may think you know what you will and will not do sometimes, but sometimes life proves you WRONG!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was the same. Was anti cougar for various reasons. But since I’ve been single, almost all of the guys I’ve matched well with have been a little to a lot younger. 

I found that I was pre judging younger men. I assumed they would be immature or not capable of the depths of emotion that people my own age are.

I was wrong. All of the younger ones have been just lovely. They are plenty mature, and the bonus is they have so much more energy than people my age and up. 

And of course those incredible erections...


----------



## moon7 (May 5, 2013)

leec said:


> if you were single and considering dating , what age range would you consider dating from?
> 
> i am 26 so i would consider dating from 21 to 28 , that would suit me i think


Playing "if": 

I'm 30, and i would aim between 35 and 47, because younger and muscular are both my "no-PLEASE-NO" zone.


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

leec said:


> if you were single and considering dating , what age range would you consider dating from?
> 
> i am 26 so i would consider dating from 21 to 28 , that would suit me i think


I am 70. If in he "market for a female companion", my preference would be a woman that has a good mind and heart and especially a strong desire for frequent, exploratory sex in the age range from 55 to 75. A plus would be a woman that for financial reasons didn't want to marry and mix respective social security, pension or other assets. 

In short a horny friend with benefits that wants someone who will be fun to travel, play with and socialize.


----------



## Ms. Hawaii (Mar 28, 2018)

Young at Heart said:


> I am 70. If in he "market for a female companion", my preference would be a woman that has a good mind and heart and especially a strong desire for frequent, exploratory sex in the age range from 55 to 75. A plus would be a woman that for financial reasons didn't want to marry and mix respective social security, pension or other assets.




What’s wrong with mixing social security, pension and other assets???!!! 

LOL!


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

Ms. Hawaii said:


> What’s wrong with mixing social security, pension and other assets???!!!
> 
> LOL!


Because SS is less for married persons than single persons cohabiting, I think?

So why lose that money!


----------

